# Difference between Related and RelatedTable



## chongsm2867 (May 11, 2015)

Can't really tell the difference between the two. Can anyone explain in layman terms, please?

Thanks!


----------



## scottsen (May 11, 2015)

Basically... direction.  Relationships have a direction (see Power Pivot Relationships | Power Pivot | Tiny Lizard).  On the many side of the relations (on the side where you have many facts/data) you can do a lookup to the (exactly) 1 match in your lookup table... using RELATED().

If you are in the 1 side (the lookup table), you can do a "lookup" to the many side, but it will return many rows.  For that you are using RELATEDTABLE().


----------

